# Transparenz-Pinsel



## Kind der Sonne (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

Gibt es eine Art "Transparenz-Pinsel" in Photoshop, mit dem man Flächen transparent machen kann um z. B. beim KOpieren von einem Bild ins andere Gewisse Bildteile zu erhalten?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (27. Mai 2003)

der Transparent-Pinsel in Photoshop wird auch Radierer genannt   


Dunsti


----------



## Kind der Sonne (27. Mai 2003)

ähm...ja. *rotwerd*
Naja, also, ja, ähm, öh, naja, das ist so, äh, der Radierer,´ja, der Radierer, öh, äh, öh, der ist mir irgendwienicht in den Sinn gekommen, öh. 

PS: Nervt mein neuer, extra scharfer Avatar eigentlich beim Lesen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kind der Sonne _
> *[..]
> 
> PS: Nervt mein neuer, extra scharfer Avatar eigentlich beim Lesen? *



Ehrlich? *Ja...* , weil alles was irgendwie nervös vor sich hinflimmert/-flackert nervt und lenkt beim lesen ab....


----------



## Kind der Sonne (28. Mai 2003)

ich werd mich dann mal zusammenreißen und es ändern...aber wie ich so bin, dauert das bei mir immer zwei Wochen...genau wie beim Tutorial


----------

